# To type the ° symbol---



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 13, 2010)

I just learned something great on another forum. When typing on a conventional keyboard, hold down the "alt " key and type 248 and it will type the degree sign, as in °---Brian


----------



## websterz (Jul 13, 2010)

°°°° COOL!! °°°° :bow:


----------



## Stan (Jul 13, 2010)

The great thing about bulletin boards is the ability to share information. For those interested in making any symbol, accent, or even Chinese characters that are not on your keyboard, here they are.

http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/international/accents/codealt.html


----------



## mklotz (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's a table I put together some time ago. I extracted the symbols I use most frequently and organized them into their own separate lists. Note that, on some computers, you may need to add a leading zero to the numbers shown.


```
0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 2 2 2 2 2 2
 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 1 2 3 4 5
=============================
0      ª ´ ¾ È Ò Ü æ ð ú
1     ¡ « µ ¿ É Ó Ý ç ñ û
2     ¢ ¬ ¶ À Ê Ô Þ è ò ü
3     £ ­ · Á Ë Õ ß é ó ý
4     ¤ ® ¸ Â Ì Ö à ê ô ¦
5     ¥ ¯ ¹ Ã Í × á ë õ ÿ
6     ¦ ° º Ä Î Ø â ì ö 
7     § ± » Å Ï Ù ã í ÷
8     ¨ ² ¼ Æ Ð Ú ä î ø
9     © ³ ½ Ç Ñ Û å ï ù
```

Currency:
 128
¢ 162
£ 163
¥ 165

Mathematics and Physics:
 149
° 176
± 177
² 178
³ 179
µ 181
· 183
¹ 185
º 186
¼ 188
½ 189
¾ 190
× 215
Ø 216
÷ 247
ø 248

German:
Ä 196
Ö 214
Ü 220
ß 223
ä 228
ö 246
ü 252

Miscellaneous:
 153
© 169
¿ 191
Ç 199
ç 231
ñ 241


----------



## kvom (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's another way. Find the program 'Character Map' under Accessories. Select the font 'Symbol'. Click on the character you want and then the Copy button. You can then paste that character into your document or web post. °


----------



## Twmaster (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmph No workee on my Mac...


----------



## Stan (Jul 13, 2010)

Mike: On the link I posted, thee is a button at the top for Mac.


----------



## BAH101 (Jul 13, 2010)

Does not work on my laptop. looks like you need a numerical keypad. The "Character Map" will have to do for me.


----------



## Twmaster (Jul 13, 2010)

Heh. I should have known it would be simple on my Mac....

'alt k' gets me as many degrees as I want!


----------



## rake60 (Jul 18, 2010)

I can't remember all of those codes.

I have _*THIS*_ page bookmarked to find them quickly.

Rick


----------



## RollaJohn (Aug 27, 2010)

On my laptop using the numerical keys across the top of the keyboard also doesn't work.

But if I use the numerical keypad that is buried in the QWERTY portion of the keyboard (which I almost never use) the symbols appear. On my laptop that means holding the Alt and Fn keys while typing ku8 to get 248. Your keyboard may be different.


----------



## Maryak (Aug 27, 2010)

Am I missing something ???

On our forum you just use the sup icon, (middle row above the message panel),

e.g. 100oC without the sup, 100oC with the sup and 100oC with the sub.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SBWHART (Aug 27, 2010)

Any one know how to do that trick on a mac ?

Stew


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll be... I never knew what the "sup" button was for. Thought it was just some kind of greeting.
'sup, dood! 
Forever I've been picking out symbols on the char map, but have to 
give the sup a try:

7724o
Mary had a little lamb

It works! sup!


----------

